# name of this composition?



## natasa (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello to all! I'm new here and I'm trying to find performer of this composition. Does anybody know who it is or what is the name of this composition? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

This isn't classical music.

Also, there's a separate area above for these kinds of threads.


----------

